# 1968 Evinrude Fastwin 18



## 12ftModder (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Its been a while since I posted, but just picked up a 1968 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp.. It needs a little work (like any motor that has sat for a while) It is in nice condition and missing a prop atm,(supposed to be replaced) but I think was a good deal for $100 and its gonna scoot my 12footer along nicely!


----------



## ben2go (Dec 31, 2008)

Steal of a deal.


----------



## sccamper (Dec 31, 2008)

Good deal. I bought one just like it with no foot for $50. All I needed was the crank.


----------



## 12ftModder (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I finally finished it. Pretty much did the same thing to this as i did the Sea King Five except paint. All new seals,gaskets, etc. and took it for a lake test today. It runs great, I will get some video this weekend. here is a few pics, top speed was 23.2mph by myself with a slight breeze at my back 22.5 with breeze in face. 20+mph with 2 people in boat.


----------



## Zum (Feb 27, 2009)

Way to go,bet it feels like your flying,that low to the water.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice.

It's in a lot better cosmetic shape than the one on the back of my 14 footer. I finally said to heck with it and shot it camoflauge. :lol: 

The wire linkage that works the motor lockdown broke on mine last year.


----------



## 12ftModder (Feb 28, 2009)

Heres a video I made this evening before it spun the prop hub lol I guess im gonna go ahead and buy new prop for it ( a 9-1/4x11) instead of the 9x10 that I will get rehubbed and keep as spare. It should gain a few mph.

[youtube]mHLzmfgb3lU[/youtube]


----------



## Zum (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice.Looks like you balanced your boat perfectly.
Your weather makes me jealous,what a slicker.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 28, 2009)

That ol', familiar sound. :mrgreen: 

I've had my boat with that exact model motor for nearly 20 years now. There is no telling how many hours I have put on that thing.

It's sitting in my backyard right this moment with a spun hub as well. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 28, 2009)

Neat video! 8) 

Dang, I can't wait until this weather breaks here and I can get on the water.


----------



## BloodStone (Mar 8, 2009)

12ftModder said:


> Well Its been a while since I posted, but just picked up a 1968 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp.. It needs a little work (like any motor that has sat for a while) It is in nice condition and missing a prop atm,(supposed to be replaced) but I think was a good deal for $100 and its gonna scoot my 12footer along nicely!
> 
> *GOOD DEAL! =D> Tell me, how does the boat handle & do you think if your boat was a V-Hull instead of a Jon Boat (with a good prop-natch) you'd gain any MPH? I have the same 18 hp Evinrude only mines a 57. Btw I am so envious of your flywheel because I've been looking for a 'geared' one so I can put on an electric start cuz frankly, my 18 is a BIT-- to pull start (hard). *


----------



## Mike Redmond (Mar 8, 2009)

12 ft boat+18hp////youre gonna need some velcro straps to keep your hat on your head,it will make quite a fast n fun ride.... :lol:  ...Mike


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 8, 2009)

My '70 Evinrude Fastwin pushes my 1436 jon to about 27mph with just me in it, and 20mph with 2 of us with our fishing gear.

Those old 'Rudes run like champs, and are pretty powerful for what they are.


----------



## 12ftModder (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure about the diff between the vhull vs the flatbottom but, The boat handles great, I got a new prop for it and decided to try and straighten the skeg which was bent quite a bit and broke a piece off. :shock: I have been waiting to get it welded back on b4 testing the new prop, Im guessing the boat will do close to 30mph with new prop, did 23mph with an old chipped up prop by myself and 20.5mph with 2 in it. I will be testing it 2morrow after getting the skeg fixxed. Oh and im actually running the gas from the 62 sea king thru it which is a 24:1 mix once i go with the 50:1 it should help a little bit. :roll: Will post a video of the results.


Actually mine starts pretty easily, starts on 1st pull with choke then will die, close choke pull again and ready to go..
These are very good reliable old motors...


----------



## veilside180sx (Mar 9, 2009)

12ftModder said:


> Not sure about the diff between the vhull vs the flatbottom but, The boat handles great, I got a new prop for it and decided to try and straighten the skeg which was bent quite a bit and broke a piece off. :shock: I have been waiting to get it welded back on b4 testing the new prop, Im guessing the boat will do close to 30mph with new prop, did 23mph with an old chipped up prop by myself and 20.5mph with 2 in it. I will be testing it 2morrow after getting the skeg fixxed. Oh and im actually running the gas from the 62 sea king thru it which is a 24:1 mix once i go with the 50:1 it should help a little bit. :roll: Will post a video of the results.
> 
> 
> Actually mine starts pretty easily, starts on 1st pull with choke then will die, close choke pull again and ready to go..
> These are very good reliable old motors...



Mine is the same...starts every time.


----------



## 12ftModder (Mar 10, 2009)

OK well I got to test again yesterday, although no video yet. It ran 26mph on gps with me in it. When I came in, some guys that had been out fishing in a flats boat started asking me what size motor was on my boat because that thing was gettin it! =D> 

I will have some video in a few days as I am getting ready to go camping, fishing. Leaving tonight

heres a 25.9mph pic of the gps


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 10, 2009)

Be careful in that rocket. I know how my 14 footer runs with the same motor and no load. It will dump you in a heartbeat if you happen to get a bit squirrelly because of the wind or waves. I have had 2 or 3 instances where I thought that I was getting wet.


----------



## 12ftModder (Mar 18, 2009)

Made it back from camping trip  here is a video of a 4.5 mile bumpy ride @ 22+ mph
[youtube]1pFJTdXe5ko[/youtube]



Will post pic of big fish in fishing section =D>


----------



## Zum (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe it's just my connection but the video isn't showing for me.
Glad to see your back,hope you had a great time.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 18, 2009)

It isn't showing for me either and I have looked through two different ISPs.


----------



## 12ftModder (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok I fixxed thie video and here is a few pics of what the water was like ( the close to 1ft swells )












and then of course the boat sitting in the calm water.


----------

